# It's a bird



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Some kinda tropical bird. It's still a work in progress, the beak still needs work as do the feathers. I put a stain on it but the root had some flaws that
need some work so I'll probably end up painting it. It's a one piece maple stick.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great looking Stick, well done


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

coming along nicley


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicely done, good looking cane.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice work, looking forward to see the end result.


----------



## drums57 (Jun 16, 2016)

Very nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Man!I could never see animals or a face in sticks. I would look at that and my mind jumps to cudgle with a back spike. I think I need help!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Don't feel bad. He can still use it as a cudgel if he wants to. That beak ought to really hurt. 

Great looking bird. It looks like a cockatoo to me.

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your kind comments. My process for seeing what a handle will be is, I shape the root ball into a comfortable shape first, leaving it as large as possible, then I seal it
with sanding sealer and let it be for a while to see if anything shows up. I have left them for months before. Then sometimes they just end up a knob stick which I like just as well, as long
as it's a good comfortable stick. This one is loosely based on a cockatoo but the beak is oversized. It's like cockatoo Fifi met Toucan Sam and an egg was laid. That said I think there is
future oral surgery in line for Sam Jr. All my sticks seem to perpetually remain works in progress, as am I.


----------

